# Riva Rib Tip: Honey!



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's another Riva Rib-tip that you can use the next time you smoke up a batch of ribs, either spares or Baby backs. Use "honey" as the final 'flavor enhancer" right before taking them off the grill or smoker. And not just some common, shelf-variety sold locally but rather any of the zillion or so varieties of honey from all over the world. 

BELIEVE ME, not all honey is created equal. There are some truly outstanding honey out there to choose from and when you drizzle some over a slab of ribs, your family and guests will beg to to reveal what that sweet, "mystery" flavor is on your ribs. And of course, you won't tell them!!

Here's one I highly recommend: *Sourwood Honey*. 
http://www.sourwoodhoney.net/
Sourwood honey is considered one of the world's rarest and finest honeys. This is a complex honey with a beautiful caramel shade. It is only harvested in the Autumn, high in the southern Appalachian Mountains, if it's even harvested at all, so it's extremely rare. It has a gingerbread taste with a hint of maple and spice, making it an award-winner and very sought after. 

You want to talk about great tasting honey? Just drizzle about a tablespoon or so per slab Sourwood honey and you'll agree with ol' Riva. I used to purchase this by the case at the Atlanta airport whenever I flew through there. However, you can't bring things like that on a plane anymore so, I now buy via the Internet.

Another variety that I have drizzled over ribs is *Tupelo Honey*. 
http://www.sleepingbearfarms.com/tupelo_honey.php?gclid=CNH5rMev_pICFQRCMAodAmO8BA

Tupelo honey is considered one of the world's rarest and finest honeys. With a light caramel shade that is clear (not foggy like some honeys), Tupelo honey is made from the Tupelo tree found only on remote Southeastern rivers - and blooms for a few days every April. Tupelo honey never crystallizes - so its beauty and flavor is long lasting. Tupelo's flavors arrive as a series of distinct impressions, a parade of melon, crème brulée, butter, dried pear, and a hint of wet stones. Underneath it all is an unmistakable herbaceous note, the barest hint of Southern Moss.

And finally, he's my all-time favorite: *Tortuga Citrus Honey*. http://www.tortugarumcakes.com/site/product.cfm?id=tortuga_citrus_honey

Exported from the Cayman islands from bees that extract nectar exclusively from lime trees. Honeys from a super market are not of the same league as this fantastically flavored honey. Even gourmet honey can't approach this perfect balance of high grade honey and a subtle, sweet citrus flavor.

Now, some advice...don't put honey on ribs if you're already basting with a sweet variety of bbq sauce. It's overkill. It's always best to create a combination of flavors, such as spicy-sweet. So, use a mild or a spicy bbq sauce and then add the honey of your choice . Or, if you serve ribs "dry", simply put honey on the side and allow people to put on their ribs to taste. If they use any of these three varieties, you had better put plenty of it out because they will use it!

Riva


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

As a great complement to a light, spicy, or vinegary Q, I suggest buckwheat honey. It's the darkest honey at the farmer's market, very rich and flavorful. I get mine from a beekeeper west of Chelsea that tends big plots of certified organic buckwheat to service his bees.


----------

